# Problem mit Bildpfad im Package



## bambus (5. Aug 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe hier ein kleines Problem ... nur weis ich nicht wo der Fehler ist.

Ich habe ein Projekt mit dem Package-Pfad src.com
Im Package com liegen alle meine Javadateien und PNGs.

In Main.java möchte ich nun die eine PNG-Datei aufrufen.
Das Bild soll in einem JLabel angezeigt werden.

```
private JLabel fadenkreuzMitte = new JLabel(new ImageIcon("com/fadenkreuz.png"));
```

Im Frame wird allerings nichts angezeigt. Es kann meiner Meinung nach nur am Pfad liegen, weil es vorher schon mit absoluten Pfaden funktioniert hat.

Kann mir einer weiterhelfen?

Cheers, Bambus


----------



## Michael... (5. Aug 2009)

```
private JLabel fadenkreuzMitte = new JLabel(new ImageIcon(this.getClass().getResource("/com/fadenkreuz.png")));
```


----------



## bambus (5. Aug 2009)

vielen Dank

Es funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Ebenius (6. Aug 2009)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> ```
> private JLabel fadenkreuzMitte = new JLabel(new ImageIcon(this.getClass().getResource("/com/fadenkreuz.png")));
> ```


Von [c]this.getClass()[/c] rate ich ab. Lieber [c]MeineKlasse.class[/c] verwenden, ansonsten funktioniert die Klasse plötzlich nicht mehr, wenn man sie aus einem anderen Package ableitet, da [c]this.getClass()[/c] dann natürlich die konkrete Klasse liefert und sich damit der Resource-Anchor verschiebt (und ggf. auch der ClassLoader).

Ebenius


----------

